# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  أجب عن القضية التالية .... جرائم النصب

## اسراء الماحى

*أرسل تاجر أحد العمال الى منزله ليحضر له بعض البضائع من منزله وأثناء حديثه مع العامل سمع شخص اخر (ب) هذا الحديث، فذهب (ب) مسرعا الى منزل التاجر وطلب من زوجة التاجر أن تحضر له البضاعة لكى ياخذها الى التاجر، قامت الزوجة بابلاغ زوجها عن مواصفات هذا الرجل فقال الزوج أنه لم يرسل هذا الشخص ، وطلب منها ان تعطيه البضاعة وتقوم بابلاغ الشرطة حتى يقبض عليه متلبسا .                                                                                         - ما هى المسئولية الجنائية التى يسأل عنها (ب) ...... أجب مع ذكر السند القانونى .*

----------


## اسراء الماحى

- الاسانيد القانونية :                                                                                         تثير *وقائع هذه القضية التالى:                                                                                                       1-التمييز بين السارق والنصاب :                                                                                                 - السارق: يعتمد على الاستيلاء على الاموال خلسةأو بطريق العنوة ولا تحتاج جريمة السرقة ذكاء لدى الجانى .             - النصاب:يحتاج الى قدر اعلى واكبر من الذكاء لأنه يعتمد على الاقناع لكى يقوم المجنى عليه بتسليمه الأموال .             2- الشروط المفترضه فى جريمة النصب :                                                                                       1- ان يكون هناك مال .                                                                                                                      2- ان يكون هناك مال منقول .                                                                                                   3- ان يكون المال المنقول مملوك للغير .                                                                                            3- الركن المادى فى جريمة النصب ويتكون من ثلاث عناصر :                                                                 1- النشاط الاجرامى ويتمثل فى الاحتيال .                                                                                       2- النتيجة الاجرامية وتتمثل فى الاستيلاء على الاموال للمجنى عليه .                                                         3- علاقة السببيه وتتمثل فى ان المجنى عليه اقتنع فسلم المال الى الجانى بناءا على الاحتيال .                                                  4- الشروع فى جريمة النصب :                                                                                               جريمة النصب تعتبر جنحة ونص المشرع على انه لا عقاب على الشروع فى الجنح الا بنص من  المشرع . وقد نص المشرع على العقاب من الشروع فى النصب ولم تتم الجريمة بالحبس مده لا تتجاوز سنة .                                 - التطبيق :                                                                                                                   يتضح من الواقعه السابقة ان (ب) يسأل عن الشروع فى جريمة النصب لان (ب) استخدم احدى الطرق الاحتيالية والمنصوص عليها فى القانون وهى انه انتحل شخصية الغير ولكن المجنى عليه هنا كشف احتيال الجانى وسلم اليه المال حتى يسهل ضبط الجانى متلبسا بالجريمة ، وبالتالى يسأل هنا (ب) عن الشروع فى جريمة النصب لان النتيجة الاجرمية اوقفت لسبب لا دخل لارادة الجانى فيها وهو قبض  الشرطة عليه .*

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

